# GSD rescued after being dropped at Savannah, GA pound by K-9 handler



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

There's a sad pic below...just a heads up.




I just got this from one of the rescue groups I work with. Plenty of stories get passed along on the listserves for these groups, but this one floored me. According to friends down there, this hasn't even made the news down there yet.

This is what the dog looked like when the rescue group got her. She barely looks like a German Shepherd, she's so tiny.
























> Hannah, a four year old German Shepherd was formerly *owned by a Tattnall County, GA, K-9 Handler* and from a very young age was used as a breeding machine, confined until her muscles atrophied, starved and neglected.
> 
> When she was deemed no longer useful, she was surrendered to Animal Control facility in Reidsville, Georgia (about 75 miles southwest of Savannah - in Tattnall County) with orders to euthanize her. At the time of her surrender, Hannah, known at the time as Haunna, was in horrific condition. She had been starved, was severely emaciated and weighted only 41 lbs. Her pads were so wounded that she walked on her haunches and her fur was rubbed off in many places due to confinement. She was also pregnant and gave birth to three stillborn puppies while at the animal control facility.
> 
> ...





> *UPDATE - 4/23*
> An attempt was made to post this story to the Tattnall Journal to get some additional coverage and bring it to the public’s attention. This is the response:
> 
> From: Allison Cobb
> ...


The good news is that the dog is now getting treated for heartworms and is looking a little better.










EDIT: the new owner made a blog about the dog: http://hannahsnewlife.blogspot.com/


----------



## gizmobaby (Apr 30, 2007)

wow, that's so sad. blah! i was never too keen with popos anyway! they're all shady in my eyes!! i hope that person gets prosecuted IMMEDIATELY! some people just take things "lightly" and let others get away with what they're doing. i'm hoping this person hasn't done anything else to any other dog...


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

My grandfather was NYPD and my brother is a state trooper. I can say, from interacting with their friends from work, that the vast majority of police officers do their jobs honorably and have a genuine interest in justice and fighting crime.

There are pockets of bad seeds who are get into law enforcement for the power trip; the high they get from being feared. Those are the types that are probably able to hurt dogs in the way described above.


He is not getting prosecuted, as you can see from the parts about the DA's office. This is clearly being swept under the rug by corrupt government employees.


----------



## Pax (Dec 19, 2007)

Poor baby . Such a pretty girl, too. I hope she finds a terrific home.


----------



## Royker (May 3, 2008)

These types of stories just break my heart. If there's one thing I'm certain of is that there's no limit to man's cruelty.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

that is so sad i am glad she is with someone that loves her now 
jamie


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I am so glad Hannah has a happy ending to her story. She looks beautiful. 

Some of the K9 troppers in the south suck! I hope this particular K9 handler pays big time!


----------

